# Solved: Internet Randomly Cutting Out



## evilsanta (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello there, I have comcast high speed internet... but I have noticed that every so often, the internet cuts out for a couple seconds... can be quite annoying.

Ive done some research, and many people had similar problems, and had attributed it to their Motorola modem. But I could not find any fixes for it or anything.

Also, I currently have that, then I have a linksys wrt54g wireless router, then it goes to my computers.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, try a direct connection to the modem and see if it exhibits the same issue. Also, is this wired or wireless? If it's wireless, you may also want to try changing channels.


----------



## evilsanta (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Sorry, I forgot to mention that all my computers are wired to the router, wireless is for my Wii/Nintendo DS 

Anyways, I am not sure if I will be able to setup a direct connection to test it, as right now my network is in use... but if I get some time I will be sure to try it.
However, in the mean time... what are the possibilities? Anything I can do such as performing a diagnostic?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Any reasonable diagnosis is going to take the network down, at least for some period of time.


----------



## evilsanta (Jun 20, 2006)

Alright, I am currently on a direct connection and there seem to be no problems whatsoever. Which means its my router...

I hope its not a hardware issue, could it be in the router settings itself?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Two things to try.

Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it.

Upgrade the firmware to the latest version.


----------



## evilsanta (Jun 20, 2006)

Will do, thanks much for your help!


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

I had the same problem with my Linksys WRT54G wireless router. It would sometimes cut out the Internet connection. However, after lots of bad tech support and products, I gave up on Linksys and went to Belkin which works great.

~Simon


----------



## evilsanta (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, unfortunatly that might be what I have to resort to... thankfully JohnWills advice seems to have done the job... however only time will tell.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

